# Favorite server location?



## SrsX (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is Germany. I got a paid off server for the next 6 months, 100mbit unmetered, 6 ip addresses, dual 500gb drives in raid1.

I use it for hosting some backups, data, a few websites, etc. It's fairly cheap, costed me about $350.

What's your favorite server location and why?


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 18, 2013)

West Coast of US because of combination low latency and cheap cost.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is Buffalo, NY.

*waits for shitstorm*

jk my favorite location is Chicago IL


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd have to say Chicago too. Even if it wasn't so close to me, it is a large POP for virtually all carriers.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 18, 2013)

See, I don't mind Chicago, however I prefer "offshore" places like Germany, Netherlands, etc. because of the less-strict speach laws, content laws, etc.

It's quite funny, the provider I use with my dedicated server, they gave me free 5 ips, when originally I only needed 1 ip which I paid for. So, they gave me 5 more ips anyways(all usable).


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2013)

Chicago is alright, but not central US...

I like Kansas City, wish there were more options/networks there or in other cities darn near US Central.

I prefer offshore for real stuff where the false DMCA's and other speech chilling BS gets  /dev/null.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 18, 2013)

drmike: Well, in regards to false DMCA's, offshore mostly all DMCA's is ignored. One provider I know the only report they ever responded to was the datacenter giving them the boot after the police stormed the datacenter and took the servers offline.


----------



## blergh (Dec 18, 2013)

localhost.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Dec 18, 2013)

The thing with locations "more" central than Chicago is that traffic usually goes through Chicago anyway so it just adds an extra hop - Kansas City in particular.


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> The thing with locations "more" central than Chicago is that traffic usually goes through Chicago anyway so it just adds an extra hop - Kansas City in particular.


That's true as we see hops now.  Fact is plenty of cross connect points lit that are more central and not just being back hauled to CHI or DAL.

KC suffers from not so great cheap backhaulers for the network.  A more diverse mix and they'd probably be doing gangbusters on sales and twice as big.


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2013)

I am also a fan of Canada period.   Coast to Coast latency much less than US... Decent to Europe if Toronto/Montreal.

That might have something to do with being my neighbors here, ehh..


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 18, 2013)

My first love was with RamHost KC


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 18, 2013)

I like [email protected]'s 34 Peachtree location in Atlanta, GA. Been in that facility since they built it and now it's expanded.


----------



## peterw (Dec 19, 2013)

Detroit as an alternative to Chicago

Los Angeles for my friends/family in Japan

Jacksonville for my friends in Brazil


----------



## Ruchirablog (Dec 19, 2013)

Atlanta


----------



## SrsX (Dec 19, 2013)

drmike said:


> I am also a fan of Canada period.   Coast to Coast latency much less than US... Decent to Europe if Toronto/Montreal.
> 
> That might have something to do with being my neighbors here, ehh..


Canada is a nice location also, I must say. I don't see a lot of providers in there outside of OVH.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 19, 2013)

We'd considered CA for awhile.. but with two NA deployments already it'd just be redundant.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 19, 2013)

Netherland and UK - next to the northern countries [Ramnode, DotVPS]
Florida - next to the south america countries [Tactical VPS]
Detroit and Dallas - for the middle of the US [AnyNode and Catalysthost]
Buffalo - to have a cheap playground [blueVM]
New York - for the in between location [buyVM]


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 22, 2013)

Liked Denver was a good network and worked good for my clients. What little I had that is. I no longer have since my provider up and moved and no I am on the West Coast with shit ping and shit IO. Hopefully will be changing this after the first of the year though.

Might give Chicago and go but not CC EVER!!! Need to find a good network and good servers there.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 22, 2013)

AuroraZero said:


> Might give Chicago and go but not CC EVER!!! Need to find a good network and good servers there.


You might try Detroit or Dallas.


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 22, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> You might try Detroit or Dallas.



I will look into them. I know Catalyst in Dallas but need to do some research in the Detroit area. Anynode is there I know but not sure of anyone else. Detroit would be good for me as I live in Michigan but need it for users and customers as well so need to take that into account.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## hostemo.com (Dec 23, 2013)

now everyone offer fair price for dedicated server. Most importantly, where is your traffic destination. choose the best latency would help you much on the business


----------



## ihatetonyy (Dec 23, 2013)

Los Angeles, San Jose: Both located in the best state of the best coast same state I'm in, and for a good few of my projects that works out perfectly.
Dallas: Incero's speeds are blisteringly fast.
Kansas City: A cheaper version of Dallas, just as fast. DataShack/WSI push out cheap dedis like crack.
NYC proper: Becoming an actual reality for LEB providers as more file in, but still a unique location compared to Buffalo.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Dec 23, 2013)

1. Los Angeles

2. New York City


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 2, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> I will look into them. I know Catalyst in Dallas but need to do some research in the Detroit area. Anynode is there I know but not sure of anyone else. Detroit would be good for me as I live in Michigan but need it for users and customers as well so need to take that into account.


Please post your findings.



ihatetonyy said:


> Kansas City: A cheaper version of Dallas, just as fast. DataShack/WSI push out cheap dedis like crack.


So there should be at least some vps providers, or?


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2014)

- Sweden

- Iceland

- Switzerland

- Australia <3


----------



## Melon (Jan 5, 2014)

SrsX said:


> See, I don't mind Chicago, however I prefer "offshore" places like Germany, Netherlands, etc. because of the less-strict speach laws, content laws, etc.
> 
> It's quite funny, the provider I use with my dedicated server, they gave me free 5 ips, when originally I only needed 1 ip which I paid for. So, they gave me 5 more ips anyways(all usable).


I don't know much about international laws, but I'm pretty sure freedom of speech is much better protected in the US than in DE/NL.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 6, 2014)

Melon said:


> I don't know much about international laws, but I'm pretty sure freedom of speech is much better protected in the US than in DE/NL.


Agree to disagree.


----------



## talktosandy (Jan 6, 2014)

mine is canada. canada hosting is very fast


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 7, 2014)

Neo said:


> - Sweden
> 
> - Switzerland


What providers are you using?


----------



## peterw (Jan 9, 2014)

I moved out of Seattle, Buffalo, Lenior, Kansas and Denver.

Like network and providers in:


Los Angeles
Dallas
Jacksonville
UK
Germany


----------



## myvpsreviews (Jan 9, 2014)

Dallas, USA or London


----------



## dano (Jan 9, 2014)

I am a fan of Denver and have good results with the network connectivity that is has to both coasts and interior US.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 9, 2014)

When I lived in FL I preferred Tampa due to latency, now that I'm in CO I prefer Denver for the same reason. Basically if the latency is under 20ms I like it.


----------



## notFound (Jan 9, 2014)

Central London of course, my own colocation. Network wise can't be beaten on my home connection. Not really keen on many other locations, Germany is decent with Accelarated and ProviderService, and for 'merrika favourites are Choopa and PhoniexNap, good EU connectivity.


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 18, 2014)

Dallas, although someone mentioned localhost, nothing like localhost!


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 18, 2014)

Latvia.

vary good routes in Europe but USA can be iffy.

Offshore makes you feel free.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 18, 2014)

...I don't think you really know what 'offshore' or 'free' means in this case.  I hope for your sake you don't go with 'offshore' hosting in an attempt to evade any local laws.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 18, 2014)

My favorite is probably our Dallas location (biased ofc though). I do like choopa in NJ as well , great connection to my home and college.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jan 19, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> ...I don't think you really know what 'offshore' or 'free' means in this case.  I hope for your sake you don't go with 'offshore' hosting in an attempt to evade any local laws.


The site is meant to be legal n my country.


----------

